# Konstante/Klassenkonstante



## adlugos (18. Dez 2003)

Man definiere die ganze Zahl 4711 einmal als Konstante und einmal als Klassenkonstante?

Was soll den das heißen?

MfG Andre
 :?:  :idea:  :?:  :idea:  :?:  :idea:  :?:


----------



## bo (18. Dez 2003)

hallo !

ich hab dir mal einen kleinen text rauskopiert der ich als def. gespeichert habe.  da ich java am lernen bin schlage ich mich viel mit solchen dingen rum :wink:  !
hoffe du kanst den gebrauchen ....

greeez bezzi


*Konstanten*
In Java bezeichnet das Schlüsselwort final eine Konstante. Dazu folgendes Beispiel:
public class UsesConstants
   {  public static void main(String[] args)
       {  final double CM_PER_INCH = 2.54;
          double paperWidth = 8.5;
          double paperHeight = 11;
          System.out.println("Blattgroeße In Zentimeter: "  
          + paperWidth * CM_PER_INCH + " mal "
          + paperHeight * CM_PER_INCH);
        }
    }
Das Schlüsselwort final gibt an, dass man einmalig eine Zuweisung an die Variable vornehmen kann, der Wert bleibt dann ein für allemal gesetzt. Es hat sich eingebürgert, die Namen von Konstanten durchgängig groß zu schreiben.

In Java braucht man häufiger eine Konstante, die für mehrere Methoden innerhalb einer einzelnen Klasse verfügbar ist. Es handelt sich hierbei um die sogenannten Klassenkonstanten. Eine Klassenkonstante richtet man mit den Schlüsselwörtern static final ein.

public class UsesConstants2
{  public static final double G = 9.81;
    // Gravitation in Metern pro Sekunde ins Quadrat;
    public static void main(String[] args)
     {  System.out.println(G + " Meter pro Sekunde ins
                      Quadrat");            }                   } 

Das Schlüsselwort const gehört in Java zwar zu den reservierten Wörtern, ist aber momentan nicht in Gebrauch. Für eine Konstante ist das Schlüsselwort final zu verwenden.


----------

